# Trivia 12/14



## luckytrim (Dec 14, 2019)

trivia 12/14
DID YOU KNOW...
A single bat can eat more than 600 bugs in one hour, which is  like a person
eating 20 pizzas a night.


1. Biryani is a food of what origin?
  a. - China
  b. - Japan
  c. - Philippines
  d. - India
2. What Hollywood actress made her acting debut as a young  naïve teenager in
the "Peyton Place" series from 1964 to 1969 ?
3. If something is described as being "vermiform" in shape,  what does it
look like?
4. From what classic fantasy novel did this quote come from?  "Curiouser and 
curiouser!"
5. In what game can you 'peg out'?
6. The Sunday preceding Easter is of special significance to  Christians. By 
what name is it known?
7. If you add the number of miles in a marathon (rounded to  the nearest 
whole number) to the number of pawns in a game of chess, you  get the answer 
to life (according to Douglas Adams' "The Hitchhiker's Guide  to the 
Galaxy"). What number is this?
8. What is the sacrament in which men are ordained  priests?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
"(Hey Won't You Play) Another Somebody Done Somebody Wrong  Song", a 1975
B.J. Thomas hit, has a distinction on the Billboard charts of  being the
longest titled Top forty song ever.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. Mia Farrow
3. a Worm
4. Alice in Wonderland
5. Cribbage
6.  Palm Sunday
7. - 42
8. Holy Orders

CRAP !!
"Jeremiah Peabody's Poly Unsaturated Quick Dissolving Fast  Acting Pleasant
Tasting Green And Purple Pills" by the country & western  novelty act Ray
Stevens holds the honor. That title is 90 letters long with  104 characters
if you include
spacing and punctuation.  The song hit #35 on the Billboard  Top 40 in 1961,
providing Stevens with his first commercial hit.  Ray Stevens  even has his
own YouTube channel, where he has a cute little animation of  himself
performing the song:


----------

